# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Blowen tegen depressie

## Ozzy

Beste,

Er loopt een knul rond in mijn huis die zwarte, zoete, plakkerige, sterke hasj rookt om tegen zijn depressies in te gaan. Zo af en toe kom ik hem tegen zonder me af te vragen of hij hier ook woont en huur betaald. Ik haat hem. Ik wil hem door elkaar schudden en vertellen op te staan, wat te doen, iets te zeggen, wat dan ook. _Ik ben volstrekt het tegenovergestelde van hem_. Ik ben onrustig, spring van boos naar verdrietig, maak dingen kapot zoals mijn vuisten,zie beelden van massagravenen kan geen moment stil zitten. Maar toch haat ik mijzelf niet en hem wel. Want, wat is hij? Hij doet niks. Hij kan geen woord zeggen, althans geen zinnig woord. Hij is niet grappig of welbespraakt. Hij moet de eerste zin van een stuk drie keer typen voordat hij beseft dat het hem niet gaat lukken en dan gaat hij weer zitten. Zitten. Zappen. Wat is hij, behalve een nutteloze, waardeloze zak die zijn tijd en hersencapaciteit verdoet. 

"Braincells only hurt"
En toch zijn hij en ik dezelfde. Het is mijn eigen schuld, resultaat van mijn eigen zwakte dat ik hem binnen laat. Ik wil liever depressief zijn met de mogelijkheid soms een grapje te kunnen maken, vlug van geest te zijn, dan dat ik een plant ben die helemaal niks voelt. Maar is die T splitsing de keuze? Kan ik dan niet een natuurlijke rust vinden? 

Als ik al iets hoop te bereiken met deze woorden is het misschien dat daar een veertienjarige jongen achter zijn pc dit leest en afziet van wiet en dergelijke om zijn problemen te vergeten. En als die veertienjarige jongen ook nog, zoals ik toentertijd, wordt gepest, vernedert en gepijnigd kan ik maar een ding zeggen: terug meppen is beter dan jezelf van binnen pijnigen de hele tijd.






ventuele reactie gaarne in tweevoud zonder pictogram 
of spaties of woorden van beteknis..............................

----------


## freaky_sandje

Als ik 1 ding uit mijn jeugd onthouden heb, dan is het zeker en vast wel dat terugmeppen inderdaad beter is dan jezelf van binnen te pijnigen. Alleen jammer dat we niet kunnen kiezen in de plaats van de mensen die we graag zien.

Sandra

----------


## Nora

Acceptatie is een makkelijk woord, maar moeilijk uit te leggen hoe je dat moet doen. Want met acceptatie van wat er ooit gebeurd is, vind je rust van binnen. Ja dat is mooi gezegd, maar hoe accepteer je een gebeurtenis of mensen? Ik kan alleen zeggen dat het een lang proces is van de gebeurtenis van je rot voelen en het van vele kanten bekijken om dan tot de coclusie te komen dat dat vroeger was en je verder moet. Zo kan je het misschien omzetten tot iets wat je geleerd hebt en dat het je sterkt. Ach dit klinkt ook gezwets, maar het is een proces die moeilijk te omschrijven is. Toch heb ik ervaren dat acceptatie mij helpt om te genieten van het leven.

----------


## Light

"Ik wil liever depressief zijn met de mogelijkheid soms een grapje te kunnen maken, vlug van geest te zijn, dan dat ik een plant ben die helemaal niks voelt."

dat is de clue.

Maar als je depri bent dan heb je geen zin in hobbies, uitgaan, film kijken, wandelen, kortom je hebt ook geen zin om iets te doen. Dus het is kiezen tussen je goed voelen en niks doen, of je slecht voelen en niks doen.

----------


## Lady barracuda

Hallo zeg,blowen tegen depressie !!??
Een depressie is vaak `n reactie op teveel problemen m.b.t jezelf of verlies van dierbare,omgevings factoren en soms zelfs `n levenslange psychische aandoening.
In je jeugd,zeker de mijne kun je soms tegen dingen aanlopen,wat je destijds niet begreep of niet kon bevatten. Pesterijen waar sommige van jullie `t over hebben,heb ik niet gehad. Maar dat de impact zo groot kan zijn,dat `t op zeer negatieve wijze je leven kan beinvloeden,dat begrijp ik wel. 
Maar goed,een depressie is op z`n zachts gezegd,een complete ramp als `t je overkomt. Bij mij is `t helaas `n steeds terugkerende kwelling. Wanneer `t in je karakterstructuur is verweven,zoals bij mij ontkom ik er niet altijd onderuit om m.b.v medicatie,er weer boven op te komen. Dat gaat op bij de zwaarste depressies,bij mindere weiger ik medicatie. Soms kan ik ontzettend sterk zijn en er tegen vechten,maar dat is `n lang proces.
Een ieder hier weet denk ik wel wat er met je gebeurt als je depressief begint te raken en erin verzinkt.
Die toestand is al `n toestand waarin je in je eigen leeft,kokerkijken is `t enige wat je doet.
Het is op de een of andere manier `n bio-chemisch proces in je brains.
En wat je dan vooral niet moet doen is BLOWEN! Bij `n depressie,sta je niet echt meer in de realiteit,alles gaat langs je heen. Mensen die sowieso blowen,doen dit omdat ze de realiteit niet aan kunnen,lekker in `n roes leven, heb ik vaak aan moeten horen en mijn mening is NO RESPECT hiervoor. En als je dan ook nog gaat blowen om `n depressie tegen te gaan,zoals `t onderwerp aangeeft;sorry maar dommer kun je niet zijn! Mijn mening is als je gaat blowen tegen `n depressie,verschuif je je geestelijke toestand. Van `n depressie kun je hetzij lang,maar als `t je lukt langzaam erboven op komen.
Blowen is wel degelijk verslavend en reken maar dat je hersencellen achteruit gaan. Ik ken zo`n iemand;is pas 30 jaar maar je hebt echt met `n soort kasplantje te maken.En IK kan niet met `m omgaan!!
Nou dit is ff mijn reactie hierop,en ik hoop dat anderen zich ook kunnen uiten,om wat lucht te geven hieraan.
Groetjes,Lena.

----------

